# Need some information please......



## Erhan (Jul 26, 2009)

Need some information please .......
I'm newbie in this hobby, I like hornby OO scale ( 1:76 ) train but i choose roco HO for the track, would it be fine if combine these two products ?
Thank you.....


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

AFAIK, OO/HO are same track width, OO modeling sort of narrower gauge with its scale. i might be wrong however.


----------



## Erhan (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you Tankist,

Can I use Elite hornby on roco track ?
What about GT Command voice control, is it only for roco or can be used on hornby or other product/manuf as well ?

Thanks.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

OO and HO run on the same gauge trackage so, in that regard, they are compatible. The difference is scale...OO is 4mm to the foot, HO is 3.5 mm to the foot.


----------



## Erhan (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you Shaygetz,

What about voice command, can I used it on my elite hornby ?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Erhan said:


> Thank you Shaygetz,
> 
> What about voice command, can I used it on my elite hornby ?


You're quite welcome, glad to help.

I'm a bit too old school for that electronic stuff...maybe some of the younger guys can help here...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Erhan said:


> Thank you Shaygetz,
> 
> What about voice command, can I used it on my elite hornby ?



Jarhan,
Welcome to the forum. About DCC, my technical knowledge runs out quickly. I have found the company sites to be very useful. Here is the one for Hornby. If voice command is your idea, probably not. The answer would be with the company. Seek out their technical support. We have lots of fun here and are looking forward to your posts.
Bob


----------



## Erhan (Jul 26, 2009)

T-Man,

Actually voice command is not my idea but has already applied in some product, roco I assumed.
These are the website : www.gamesontrack.com
www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8eHKexbnjA
www.euromodeltrains.com
Very coollll.
So, I'm wondering if I could use GT Command on hornby.
Please advise.
Thank you.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Erhan, i think you will have to research it and maybe give it a try yourself as noone here seems to run voice command. i say read up on DCC components, try to understand what is involved and on which network your devices run. while NMRA compatible decoder from one company can read DCC signals of the rails, i'm not sure if a cab of one company can live on network of other. actually AFAIK not. 
according to this comparison , Roco runs on xpressnet. not sure if the list is complete but i'd guess that your DCC communication bus should be compatible if you want it to work together. 

so thats your area to research - which com buses those products you mentioned use.

that said, while i do like all kinda gadgets and stuff, voice control seems a bit to much. buttons for me.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I just received my boom car---now, I need some advice on paint. The car once had fences (and will again, soon). These are simulations of wooden stake-and-plank fences, as in a cowboy movie or horse farm. The previous owner broke them off, then repaired with a hard cement. I have carefully scraped off the cement and re-opened the stake holes, but the scraped area is black, while the car floor is gray (American Flyer). At this point, I'd rather brush paint to touch up instead of going full-bore with a repaint job. Can anyone suggest a brand of paint, and an idea of where a matching color might be found?

Also...what the hell is airbrushing? I've used the term for years about t-shirts and art, but don't know how it works. Can anyone enlighten me?

As always, thanks!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

reckers said:


> i just received my boom car---now, i need some advice on paint. The car once had fences (and will again, soon). These are simulations of wooden stake-and-plank fences, as in a cowboy movie or horse farm. The previous owner broke them off, then repaired with a hard cement. I have carefully scraped off the cement and re-opened the stake holes, but the scraped area is black, while the car floor is gray (american flyer). At this point, i'd rather brush paint to touch up instead of going full-bore with a repaint job. Can anyone suggest a brand of paint, and an idea of where a matching color might be found?
> 
> Also...what the hell is airbrushing? I've used the term for years about t-shirts and art, but don't know how it works. Can anyone enlighten me?
> 
> As always, thanks!







There are three main types of air - brushes: Dual - action internal mix; single - action internal mix; and single - action external mix. There are other variations of these same three types that have evolved in recent history, but they basically work in the same way as one of these three types.

"dual action" refers to the way in which an airbrush is triggered (press down for air, and back for color) this allows you to change the amount of paint that comes out the tip without stopping to adjust the brush each time.

When a "single action" brush is triggered a pre - set amount of paint is sprayed. The amount of paint can be adjusted by turning the adjustment screw at the back of the handle.

"internal mix" and "external mix" is the method by which the paint and the air come together. The "internal mix" brush produces a much smaller dot pattern than the "external mix" air - brush.

Note: The external mix air - brush usually will meet the needs of most model railroaders, and is less costly as well.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you, Big Ed! I've toyed with the idea of buying some cheap, ugly cars and getting creative---no immediate plans, but that's like saying I don't have any plans to buy another car, right now. *L* I appreciate you taking the time to give me a primer on the primers!


----------

